

How  to Speed Up Your Wireless Network - FSecurePal
http://techpp.com/2010/09/03/5-ways-to-speed-up-your-wireless-network/

======
bediger
All this does is reiterate a few voodoo "tips": move your router, update
firmware, blah blah blah.

It does _nothing_ to promote understanding of any problems, nor does it
propose systematic troubleshooting.

~~~
tarzan007
the article is aimed at non-geeks and non-techies who doesn't want to hear
about the reasons and explanations, rather know the solutions for the problems

